# Motor mechanic Trainee Job in Australia.



## Realman2011 (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi all, 
I have been thinking what to do when i get to Australia as in Job issued,
Am 37 years and study Motor Mechanic enginering and have the following qualification: 
1.. National Technical certificate in Motor mec.
2.Trade Test 1&2 in Motor mech.
3.National Diploma in Motor mech.
4.city & guilds of London in Motor mech.
My concern is that due to the fact that i havent practice my job fopr some years now and i will like to be Trainee as a motor Mechanic aprhentice just to refresh my brain for some time.
My question is that is lt possible to get any company or engineering industry that can employ me as a trainee for some duration with some benefit.?
i will be happy to get a reply.


----------

